# Time limit on edits to posts



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

It would be helpful if, after a period of time, the forum software disallowed edits or deletions of posts. Say, 15 or an hour. This would stop the situation you see in Happy Hour now where a user is deleting his old posts, or editing the text out of them.

Thanks.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

keirgrey said:


> It would be helpful if, after a period of time, the forum software disallowed edits or deletions of posts. Say, 15 or an hour. This would stop the situation you see in Happy Hour now where a user is deleting his old posts, or editing the text out of them.
> 
> Thanks.


If the forum mods consider this, I'd like the thread author to retain the ability to edit the original post, however, since in several threads (event threads are the primary ones, but I can think of others) the OP gets updated as new info becomes available.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

This is one of the few situations, where I'd support the forum giving the user a time-out for editing the OP out totally in lieu of preventing the editing of the OP.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> If the forum mods consider this, I'd like the thread author to retain the ability to edit the original post, however, since in several threads (event threads are the primary ones, but I can think of others) the OP gets updated as new info becomes available.


Yes, this is very important in things like meet threads (although there are plenty of other types of threads). While I like the idea of the no-edit rule, it could be bad news for these threads.



RegBarc said:


> This is one of the few situations, where I'd support the forum giving the user a time-out for editing the OP out totally in lieu of preventing the editing of the OP.


That would work too.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We can restore deleted posts in extreme cases. A time limit would have to be global and cause far more issues than it would solve due to so many long-term updated threads. For now, we'll handle these on a case-by-case basis as we've done this week.


----------

